# Let the holiday cheer begin!!! 10 pounds of Cheeesus!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

This time of year, I start processing stuff for the holiday gift baskets. Last year we had meats and cheesus. This year we are going to mostly do cheese. Maybe some lox if  Ican find some decently priced. So for this smoke I thought why not try the UDS and the 12" AMNTS. When I started the cheese the ambient temp was 60º. BY the time the cheese was done it was 55º. The smoker with the 12" tube rolling tbs at the bottom stayed at 62º the entire time.













10138335295_940b86c05a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013






5 pound loaf of sharp and a loaf of pepper jack.













10138415546_903426eac4_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013






Cut in half, then quarter each half













10138401016_196082c0ab_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013


















10138442893_092a8998b7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013






Can't see it, but the TBS is in coming out!













10138428973_e78031377e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013






Holy Cheesus!! There was a bit of moisture in the air so getting some steamy smoke.













10138371186_0ccdd973f7_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013


















10138198374_de02edf41b_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013






Despite the steamy smoke it all turned out good! I let it rest for two days in the smoking fridge, then vac packed it all up. Several more batches and we should have enough for the holiday gift baskets!













10138268525_e9507c1e55_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 7, 2013






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 7, 2013)

Love smoked cheese!  Looks great!  Am I on the Christmas list???

Kat


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 7, 2013)

That's a lot of cheese.

Looks good.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking good Case. My stock is getting low so I have some cheese smoking to do. When you rested it in the fridge for two days, was it wrapped at all?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Looking good Case. My stock is getting low so I have some cheese smoking to do. When you rested it in the fridge for two days, was it wrapped at all?


Kurt,

I just loosely covered the pile with saran wrap. I always rest it prior to vac packing it. Thankfully I have a spare fridge dedicated to smokey smelly foods!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

c farmer said:


> That's a lot of cheese.
> 
> Looks good.


Adam,

This is batch one of probably four! Last year we gave out 20 baskets, I think that was all... Each had four types of cheese, a smoked salmon fillet, smoked almonds, pepperoni and Canadian bacon. This year just cheeses and crackers.


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 7, 2013)

That's going to be some nice gifts!!!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Kurt,
> 
> 
> 
> I just loosely covered the pile with saran wrap. I always rest it prior to vac packing it. Thankfully I have a spare fridge dedicated to smokey smelly foods!



Sounds good case! Thanks for the info. I love my second fridge. It only contains three things; 1)Beer 2.) Things I haven't smoked yet. 3.) Things I have!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Kurt,
> ...


Sounds just like my spare fridge! This time of year though it gets cold enough to leave the beer out making more room for the smoked goods!


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2013)

Dear Santa,

I have been a reasonably good, fat old guy last year. 

I want some of Case's Cheese for Christmas!

Disco

PS Thanks for the great Qview, Case.


----------



## humdinger (Oct 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds just like my spare fridge! This time of year though it gets cold enough to leave the beer out making more room for the smoked goods!



Yes sir! Cold front just rolled through my area. The days are nice and crisp again. Though we gotta be careful storing beer cases in the garage. Some kids in the area like to go "garage shopping" if the door gets left open... :-P


----------



## redneck69 (Oct 7, 2013)

i need to stock up on more smoked cheese...the wifeys daughter demolished most of my last stock


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks good! I have about 20 lbs to smoke, but we still have some pretty warm days yet.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 7, 2013)

Everything looks great DS, I'm sure all will enjoy.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Everything looks great DS, I'm sure all will enjoy.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom! I've been getting hints from all those that received last years!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks good! I have about 20 lbs to smoke, but we still have some pretty warm days yet.


Thanks Alesia! Normally we'd be too hot still, but not this year! We've had a crummy fall!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

redneck69 said:


> i need to stock up on more smoked cheese...the wifeys daughter demolished most of my last stock


We go through a ton of cheese, I have to hide s few blocks so I can have a few slices for myself!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

Disco said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I have been a reasonably good, fat old guy last year.
> 
> ...


Disco next time I'm up your way I'll drop off a chunk or two!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 7, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Love smoked cheese!  Looks great!  Am I on the Christmas list???
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! The wife has limited my gift baskets to immediate family this year! I don't think she considers SMF immediate family, even though I do!


----------

